# Marlin, Petronius overnight Sunday



## reel slow (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm planning an overnight fishing trip to the Marlin, Petronius rigs on Sunday night. We will be returning to Pensacola on Monday afternoon. Are any other boats planning on being in the area on Sunday night? If so let me know, the trip is always a little easier if you know other fishermen are in the area, safety in numbers. 

Also, any fishing reports from the area of the Marlin or Petronius?


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

Was thinking about it but don't know if we can get it together yet. What kind of boat you going to be on capt? Just in case we do


----------

